# New cycle. how much is too much?



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

HI, hope you can help.!

I have started a new tank, and i am using two platies and a little pleco to cycle the tank.
The ammonia is starting to rise, at the moment it is at 0.5 ppm.
I know it will rise more before the nitrites start to show, but i would like to ask how high the ammonia can rise before the level is critical for the fish i have in the tank..
also does anybody know of how much nitrite these fish might be able to handle, before the bacteria are effective in turning it to nitrate.
thanks for any help you can give

Darren.


----------



## tekjunky (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello....i would add bio-spira to the tank...that will save all the stress on the fish in the tank...plus you can add all the fish you want in the tank at the same time you add the bio-spira. the high levels arent good for fish...it burns there gills. I hate to see fish go through a cycle setup when all you need to do is add bio-spira. I no i wouldnt want to go through that :-?

Tekjunky


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

I have now added a filter from an alrady established tan, so that should do the trick, the ammonia and nitrites ahaven't risen any more, and hopefully now as the bacterias spread... they will begin to drop


----------

